# Rain The New Adopted Rat



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's Rain, she was born 8/23/11 and I adopted her from MRR (Mainely Rat Rescue) She is a Black split-capped double Rex. She is the biggest sweetie pie. I'll try to get better pictures later but right now she is bouncing off the walls.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

One of the two first rats I've had is named Rain  You have a little cutie on your hands!


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

She's cute. I have a dog named Rain.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks guys =]


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

She's beautiful. Did you end up finding a good home for Naomi?


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

My sister took her but shortly after couldn't take her so I took her back. Right now I am doing slow introductions again and so far so good. I'm hoping her nastiness is over with. She still bites me from time to time but her fighting with Lily has more or less stopped and no blood has been drawn like it was in the past. I'm gonna give her another week before she gets put in full time with my other girls. I'm also saving up for a big Martin's Cage for my girls. I like giving big spaces even if it's way more than what most offer.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

When did you adopt them? I was at ratfest with MRR and quite a few rats got adopted including one of my fosters 

Little cutie, I miss baby/young rats! I am foster some 5 month old girls and they are pretty different from my 2-3 year old rats LOL


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I picked up Rain on Saturday from her foster in NJ. I absolutely love my new lil girl. MRR was a great rescue to work through


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Good luck working Naomi into the fold


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Yesterday was their first full day in the same cage (supervised) and there were a couple scuffles but no blood drawn. I think the scuffles were to establish who was queen of the castle and whatnot because it stopped shortly after. Now all 3 seem to be enjoying cuddling time in their new hammock. I offered all 3 some treats and gave equal attention as to not play favorites and all seems well now. *fingers crossed*


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

lilysmom said:


>



ferretrat <3


----------

